# PEOPLE WHO LOVE, UNITE



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU

MEMBERS:
FOM
FS
COFFEE
JUBS
CRY
GABBY
#GARRETT
BDUBS
GOALIEGAL49
AVERAGESEAN
MR_HOBO
TYEFORCE <3

& everyone else!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

What did he do this time?


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 20, 2009)

That's rude.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

: D


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

>:[ DONT GANG UP ON TYE RAWWWWWWWWWWWWR:


----------



## Gabby (May 20, 2009)

YAY!


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> What did he do this time?


General dislike



> That's rude.



Thanks, that means I am successfully trolling.



> >:[ DONT GANG UP ON TYE RAWWWWWWWWWWWWR:



no u


----------



## Justin (May 20, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> What did he do this time?


Just being Tye is a crime.


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

I LOVE YOU FULL!
*joins* : D


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

GTFO Tye is awsome <3


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

Thread of the week?


----------



## brotatochip (May 20, 2009)

>:l


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

If I showed FOM to my friend Vash, you'd be OD butthurt by the flame aftermath D:


----------



## Gabby (May 20, 2009)

Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
			
		

> >:[ DONT GANG UP ON TYE RAWWWWWWWWWWWWR:


NONONO

GANG UP ON TYE


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

Guys stop!!! LOL or ima get stormcommander


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
			
		

> Guys stop!!! LOL or ima get stormcommander


OH NOEZ RUN


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
			
		

> Guys stop!!! LOL or ima get stormcommander


lmaooo


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

fail  not this thread


----------



## djman900 (May 20, 2009)

Wow ur a *censored.4.0* and stop with the *censored.3.0*ing unite *censored.2.0* its really pissing me off


----------



## Gabby (May 20, 2009)

Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
			
		

> Guys stop!!! LOL or ima get stormcommander


lololololollololololol


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

> I LOVE YOU FULL!*joins* : D



: D



> GTFO Tye is awsome <3



I DO BELIEVE THIS IS _MY_ THREAD.



> If I showed FOM to my friend Vash, you'd be OD butthurt by the flame aftermath D:



WANNA BET?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> > I LOVE YOU FULL!*joins* : D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH SURE


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 20, 2009)

DD:

Uhh, okay. o.o


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

HAHA ITS PEEKAB00M!
haaaaaiii!


----------



## djman900 (May 20, 2009)

Wow this *censored.3.0*ing stupid


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

Here's a quick life of Vash in a nutsell: He's an alcoholic.


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

*unites*


----------



## djman900 (May 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> HAHA ITS PEEKAB00M!
> haaaaaiii!


peeka wut?


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> HAHA ITS PEEKAB00M!
> haaaaaiii!


How the *censored.3.0* are you using cry's account? |:<


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 20, 2009)

Behold, the second TBT meme/fad, UNITE!


----------



## Justin (May 20, 2009)

Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
			
		

> ima get stormcommander


oooooh scary


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Yesihaveacatnamedyoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't provoke him!  Storm might come and politely ask us to stop!


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Here's a quick life of Vash in a nutsell: He's an alcoholic.


Alcoholics don't scare me. My entire PE class is made up of them and pot smokers and my brother is partially a alcoholic.



> *unites*



*HIGHFIVES*


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 20, 2009)

i hate how Tye keeps calling me a guy...
joining.


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY AM I ONLY REFERRED TO AS "QUOTE:"?????  I DEMAND EQUALITY!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

guise stop it i luv tye <3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALCOHOLICS ARE AWESOME
THEY DRINK TIL DEPRESSION

I'd join if he did something bad
If he doesn't add me on his YT channel, add me

Put me on the waiting list for now


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

Btw that storm commander thing was a joke


----------



## djman900 (May 20, 2009)

I dont see why one would hate this tye u speak of


----------



## Gnome (May 20, 2009)

Hmmm... *thinks* *remembers* *unites*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

*has to do homework* Put hating on hold kk<3


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

We must show Tye who is the boss.


----------



## Gnome (May 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> We must show Tye who is the boss.


HOT DOG MISTER! CAN YOU TEACH ME JARATE?!


----------



## Rawburt (May 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> We must show Tye who is the boss.


He will taste the power.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

...What did I do? ;_;


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO..."HOT DOG MISTER!"
But don't worry little Sean.  Although the path to learning Jarate is long and treachorous, I know what I am teaching you, because I too am %100 Australian.


----------



## djman900 (May 20, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> I dont see why one would hate this tye u speak of


? still not answered!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ...What did I do? ;_;


It's a general hate thread Tye, don't go emo.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it isn't. It's a _Tye_ hate thread...


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ...What did I do? ;_;


Shhhhh its ok tye <3


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But we are generally hating you.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

It's a build up of things.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ...What did I do? ;_;


its not what u did, its what ur going to do.

( i have no idea.)


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

please note that my name was added to the list without my okay.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL EXCUUUUUUUUUSE ME, _PRINCESS_.

^Correct gender used.


----------



## Nic (May 20, 2009)

I'm gonna join. :]


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIESS

GIRLS ON THE INTERNET IS IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank u, u finally got my gender right.
and it was a joke Tye. >_< 
and dont call me princess please.


----------



## Nynaeve (May 20, 2009)

poor tye, you guys should be nice.  or at least not so mean.


----------



## Justin (May 20, 2009)

http://www.teamfortress.com/sniper_vs_spy/

OShiiii


----------



## Gabby (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HEY.

THERE'S A SLIGHT CHANCE IT'S POSSIBLE.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stealing DF's place I see.


----------



## Rush (May 20, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well guess what, there are girls on the internet.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

Well I'm used to this stuff now, so whatever. =P


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DF IS IRREPLACEABLE.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M WITH YA, GABBY.

*HIGH-5*


----------



## rafren (May 20, 2009)

give tye a break guys.


----------



## Gabby (May 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YES.


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> http://www.teamfortress.com/sniper_vs_spy/
> 
> OShiiii


Sorry Jubs, I already beat you to it.


----------



## Gnome (May 20, 2009)

OHZ NOES ODD, owai HE AIN'T NO MOD! OOOOO:


----------



## Pear (May 20, 2009)

Tye's  cool. What're ya dissing him for?


----------



## Justin (May 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, you posted a picture of the april fools image.


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're not hating at you, we're hating with you.  : D


----------



## MasterM64 (May 20, 2009)

Leave Tye alone! So much for being unbanned....

*Keeps an eye out*


----------



## Gabby (May 20, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tye's  cool. What're ya dissing him for?


'CAUSE.


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go check Gamer's Lounge


----------



## MasterM64 (May 20, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Leave Tye alone! So much for being unbanned....
> 
> *Keeps an eye out*


-Repeat-

^THIS^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

*blows on flames fire*


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

SPARK SPAAARRRRK


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

where mah sexy strip tease FOMFOMFOM?


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

O_O


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

IMMA FIRIN MAH LAZOR


BLARRRRRRRRRRGH


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

u read mah text >:|


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

WHERE IS I ON TEH WAITING LIST? >:C


----------



## JJH (May 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> IMMA FIRIN MAH LAZOR
> 
> 
> BLARRRRRRRRRRGH


*has a superior lasor*

*just needs to fix it*


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

*denies*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAH


BLARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH

Show me ya moves!


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

Holycrap...I just realized that there REALLY is a list...


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> SPARK SPAAARRRRK


GOD DAMMIT WHAT DO YOU WANT?


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

tye gets famous from all the hate.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about the fire of this thread...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*blows*


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know... it was a joke ._.


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> tye gets famous from all the hate.


That a good thing....right?


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolololol

*thinks of the alternate meaning*   B)


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> tye gets famous from all the hate.


I like loling in the background. XD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat? *blows moar*

/sarcasm


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silence the loling noa :|


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

BLAAAAAAARGH.

I REQUEST LIST OF WAITATION>
TOOL TIME SAYS I MUST ASK YOU THIS

I DONT THINK SO MAH FOMFOMFOM PADAWAN


----------



## MasterM64 (May 20, 2009)

You know the rules, Don't make fun or insult a user! Leave Tye alone!


----------



## JJH (May 20, 2009)

Everybody's goin' to the party, have a real good time. Dancin' in the desert, blowin' up the sunshine.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 20, 2009)

Garrett: Silence the loling Nintendo of America.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what she said. "/


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours or mine?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> BLAAAAAAARGH.
> 
> I REQUEST LIST OF WAITATION>
> TOOL TIME SAYS I MUST ASK YOU THIS
> ...


QUOTED FOR EVERYTHING SANE AND RIGHTEOUS


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blowing is fun. :3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> =) </div>


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 20, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> You know the rules, Don't make fun or insult a user! Leave Tye alone!


were not insulting him..well at least im not but some others, i think.
 :gyroidconfused:


----------



## JJH (May 20, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> You know the rules, Don't make fun or insult a user! Leave Tye alone!


Clearly, you don't know the rules, my good sir.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

5.Respect
An important policy of The Bell Tree is to respect other people. You have all rights to disagree with someone, however show your disagreement in a dignified manner. This goes for giving advice to other members, rating signatures, or just a typical discussion in which you disagree with another member. You may give your opinion, but do it in a respectable manner.


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> You know the rules,


and so do I!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

Wait, who's blowing who what? XD


----------



## JJH (May 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A full commitment's what I'm thinking of.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Wait, who's blowing who what? XD


Ummm.. Everybody is blowing everybody.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

GUYS LEAVE HIM ALONE ( wow did that sound like chris crocker? ) SEROUSLY HOW'D YOU LIKE IT IF WE MADE A GROUP AGAINST ALL OF YOU?


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? It is.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Wait, who's blowing who what? XD


Whoever I want to :3


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

I'm starting to like this thread. XD


----------



## MasterM64 (May 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> 5.Respect
> An important policy of The Bell Tree is to respect other people. You have all rights to disagree with someone, however show your disagreement in a dignified manner. This goes for giving advice to other members, rating signatures, or just a typical discussion in which you disagree with another member. You may give your opinion, but do it in a respectable manner.


Thanks Xeladude! That's the rule i'm talking about right ^there^.


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HURRAY!!!!


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

Blowing..
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ever so much fun.</div>


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Blowing..
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ever so much fun.</div>


LOL
i get it. :veryhappy:


----------



## Rush (May 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Blowing..
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ever so much fun.</div>


Lol.


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Blowing..
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ever so much fun.</div>


Take it easy, Cry.


----------



## Pear (May 20, 2009)

Rush said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're so immature.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

LOVVEEE FOR EVERYONE


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

I started the blowing :3


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now wheres my bicycle bish?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> LOVVEEE FOR EVERYONE


<3


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> LOVVEEE FOR EVERYONE


I wuv everyone <3 ^__^


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM *censored.3.0*ING RIDING IT BISH!!!

: O


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

Gee, it sure is boring fun around here when the mods are away. XD


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> LOVVEEE FOR EVERYONE


: D
I LUV YOUUU!


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gee, it sure is boring fun around here when the mods are away. XD


*sirens turn on*


----------



## Kyle (May 20, 2009)

derp


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> derp


YOU'RE BACK FROM THE WAR!!?!?!?!?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 20, 2009)

?


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

I lost the gameeee :S woopsies


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> ?


AHHHH *censored.2.0* your picture scared me


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

When mods come back I have to edit the topic title and first post.


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZOMG
I LOVE YOU TOO! : D


----------



## Kyle (May 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yuss


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 20, 2009)

LEAVE TYEFORCE SPEARS ALONE RIGHT NOW!!!!
LEAVE HIM ALONE!!!
PLEASE!


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

I WUV MYSELF


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

CHRIS TYE WON


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> When mods come back I have to edit the topic title and first post.


*single tear drops*


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 20, 2009)

aww doesnt everyone just wuv me?
lol
:/


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

The topic has changed from hating, to loving Tye!  Darn HURRAY!


----------



## Rush (May 20, 2009)

Everyone wuvs everyone.


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> I WUV MYSELF & CRY.


: D I WUV YOU 2!!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 20, 2009)

I WUV ME AND CRY AND COFFEH.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> CHRIS TYE WON


OMG WHY?!?!?! WHY DIDN'T ADAM WIN?!?!?!

Oh wait, _I_ won?!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

***Hugs*** 25 cents


----------



## Rawburt (May 20, 2009)

I love lamp!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

SPIN THE BOTTLE


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 20, 2009)

i like turtles?
lol
why did this happen again?


----------



## Jas0n (May 20, 2009)

You know, I think it's funny that people can have such strong feelings for people they don't even know. It's all well and good that you find Tye annoying, but why create a big fuss? I'm sure there's much more interesting and productive things you could be doing with your time.


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> ***Hugs*** 25 cents


*gives garrett 25 cents*
: D
amiright?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

So now we're wuvving each owwer? ♥


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> You know, I think it's funny that people can have such strong feelings for people they don't even know. It's all well and good that you find Tye annoying, but why create a big fuss? I'm sure there's much more interesting and productive things you could be doing with your time.


Pretty much a joke..? Well it is for me :\


----------



## Rush (May 20, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> i like turtles?
> lol
> why did this happen again?


Turtles?! pfft : D


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

FUCCCKKKK

ADAM LOST


----------



## Kyle (May 20, 2009)

this****sux


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> You know, I think it's funny that people can have such strong feelings for people they don't even know. It's all well and good that you find Tye annoying, but why create a big fuss? I'm sure there's much more interesting and productive things you could be doing with your time.


THE UMU JAS0N HAS AWOKENSPOKEN


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 20, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> You know, I think it's funny that people can have such strong feelings for people they don't even know. It's all well and good that you find Tye annoying, but why create a big fuss? I'm sure there's much more interesting and productive things you could be doing with your time.


yes there is, but this is just to much fun!
 :veryhappy:


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/RItDWLvx8S0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/RItDWLvx8S0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RItDWLvx8S0

LOVE LOVE LOVE. LOOOOOOOOOOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*speaker* Please enter 25 cents


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 20, 2009)

lol
ya changed it!
x]
i feel like ms.obvious now .....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> FUCCCKKKK
> 
> ADAM LOST


ADAM FTW CHRIS FTL


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*enters 25 cents*
: D
amiright now?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*speaker* Please enter 25 cents


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

olook a mod

*edits*


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<__<
iwuvu

lmao


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

Kguies, how many warnings/bans are going to happen because of this thread?

I say 5 warnings, 2 suspensions.


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*enters another 25 cents*
do i get my hug now? : D


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

I say love/love

none, There isn't anything bad


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Kguies, how many warnings/bans are going to happen because of this thread?
> 
> I say 5 warnings, 2 suspensions.


I say that I'm going to be one of them.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

So, who wants to hug coffee?

/spread the lurve ! <3 : D


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> So, who wants to hug coffee?
> 
> /spread the lurve ! <3 : D


*gives coffeh a handshake instead of hug*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*high fives*


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> So, who wants to hug coffee?
> 
> /spread the lurve ! <3 : D


I DO!

*huggles*

<3


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

LOVVEEEEEE


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> So, who wants to hug coffee?
> 
> /spread the lurve ! <3 : D


I want a hug from the garrett-hug machine first. xP
I need hugz then Ill hug x]


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.2.6*

*huggles furry*


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

EVERYONE IS HIGH IN THIS THREAD BECAUSE ALL WE DO IS TYPE "LOOOOVVVVEEEE" IN ALL CAPS : D





HURRAY!  *passes around the goods*


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

Everyone sit down in a circle : D
And pass around the.... : D


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/nK3qjgE0qSw'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/nK3qjgE0qSw' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK3qjgE0qSw


I owe you a love song
So much i could say
I owe you a love song
Words that i can't say

Remember the days
Of sleepless summer nights
That took us away
A perfect place a different time
Back when nothing was wrong
Now were each sold separately
Our summers are gone
Grey skies are all i see

These broken days won't last forever
You know i'll put us back together

I owe you a love song
So much i could say
I owe you a love song
Words that i can't say

Waiting alone
In the world you made for me
Makes staying in love
Just a world of make believe
Where im playing along
And your words are clear to me
Like hearing a song
Without a melody

These broken days won't last forever
You know i'll put us back together

I owe you a love song
So much i could say
I owe you a love song
Words that i can't say

We climb
We crawl
Tear down the wall
That we've torn down before
Its not to late the song will say
What i never say

I owe you a love song
So much i could say
I owe you a love song
Words that i can't say (x2)


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

I didnt get a hug! D :
i spent 75 cents!
T.T


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I didnt get a hug! D :
> i spent 75 cents!
> T.T


*speaker* ENTER SOME DAMN MONEY NOA!


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Everyone sit down in a circle : D
> And pass around the.... : D


No fair!  FOM and Cry already smoked it all.  D:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

Blow on the ....*cough* fire


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rush (May 20, 2009)

Storm's here o:


All the love.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: D


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

ohnlook its storm
maybe hell give me a hug!: D


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

GUISE RUN!
ITS STORM
HE'S GONNA TAKE ALL WE GOT O;


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

*flees*

TAKE AS MUCH *censored.2.0* AS YOU CAN HOLD WITH 2 ARMS!


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

FLEE WITH THE LOVEEE


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^5s that was crazy *censored.2.0* xP


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get back here you high little bast@!#$!!!!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> FLEE WITH THE LOVEEE


kk

w8 its ova


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

HE'S GONE OM*G


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


INORITE?

IM STILL TRIPPY


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*emerges from cave*

Dun worry guise, teh goods are safe!


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

O: STORM LEFT WITHOUT HUGGING ME! TTT.TTT


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 20, 2009)

he cant stop the love, that would be weird


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

were the mods go?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hugs* YYYAyyy


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

LOOOOVVVVEEEE


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

ALRIGHTY
EVERYONE GET IN A CIRCLE.


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> O: STORM LEFT WITHOUT HUGGING ME! TTT.TTT


Lol he is pulling out the banhammer.

Status says "Viewing Member Profile"  :OOOO


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> LOOOOVVVVEEEE


 :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

DUN WORRY GUIES, I GOT PLENTY MORE OF YOU KNOW WHAT. 

LET THE LOVE GO ON.

<3


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD

IM STILL HUG-LESS! D:


----------



## JJH (May 20, 2009)

*opens arms*

TIME FOR GROOOOOP HUGGLES


----------



## Pear (May 20, 2009)

I'm joining!
Yaayy!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

RUN AGAIN


----------



## Jas0n (May 20, 2009)

I wonder how many pages of pointless spam it's going to take for you guys to give up.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

nvm gain!


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

STORM U CAME BACK! TO HUG ME? : D


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I wonder how many pages of pointless spam it's going to take for you guys to give up.


TOO MANY : D


----------



## Rush (May 20, 2009)

o: Run!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I wonder how many pages of pointless spam it's going to take for you guys to give up.


IT'S LOVE AND SOME OTHER *censored.2.0* : D


----------



## Jas0n (May 20, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aka pointless spam.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> *opens arms*
> 
> TIME FOR GROOOOOP HUGGLES


*HUG*

and yey Furry! : D


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no love and *censored.2.0*


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

HAY GUIZ

LETS GET TO PAGE 40, KAY?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

I CAN'T AFFORD ANOTHER WARN!


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> HAY GUIZ
> 
> LETS GET TO PAGE 40, KAY?


NOES! PAGE 100 K?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> HAY GUIZ
> 
> LETS GET TO PAGE 40, KAY?


damn you read mah mind I was thinking of saying that DOUBLE TIME 80!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

*cries* this is in Brewsters that's why I have 22 bells....


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> *opens arms*
> 
> TIME FOR GROOOOOP HUGGLES


Do I get a hug? : D


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

Come on guys, group hug dammit <3


----------



## beehdaubs (May 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Come on guys, group hug dammit <3


I'm gonna need to use more of the goods in order to do that.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Come on guys, group hug dammit <3


*joins coffeh and cry and JJH*


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Come on guys, group hug dammit <3


i agree!!!!!


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2009)

I WANT A HUG DAMN IT!


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we need moar people
so our luvvles can create uber forces
that will repel storm and his evil troopers!


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

FIEN

PAGE 100


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> FIEN
> 
> PAGE 1,000


whoops!!


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I WANT A HUG DAMN IT!


*hugs*
theres ur hug. 
: D


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she wants my 25cent hugs


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

OSHI-
DISABLED ACCOUNT O:

WATCH OUT FOR DOMINO THEORY GUISE!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> When mods come back I have to edit the topic title and first post.


MY BOoTiFUL SCENE FWENd GoT DISABlED?


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

*group huggle*


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> *group huggle*


<333
*hugglehugglehuggle*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 20, 2009)

Nightey night


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

NAW No HUG FoR GeTTiN MAH SceNE GiRl AFK TbT >:/

Pass the : D around here...


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

SNAAAAP


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*doesn't stop*
<3


----------



## fullofmyself (May 20, 2009)

*is now mad*


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the longer it lasts the more love goes around : D

*huggles really tightly and doesn't let go*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

Joo shud be liek i gpt mH scene gurl un avaleabull so i shud slap uo sille


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> *is now mad*


aw I'm sorry

*hugs fom*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

Naww huug for da saaad kid with teh bnedhamered sene gurl?


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*does the same*
I think our love is Enough to power all of the us for a year =D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

O tanks u hrapho shesuals i dun wan spooyled hags if u dun wun go give


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good thing : D

Unless we're causing radiation, that is >_>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

naw das bad cuz ur <3 is pootrid like da zombee orguns from ded rizing


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

Ai no geeet attenshun cuz ai ammh teh master cheef raite?


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 20, 2009)

Guies, I ran out of love. I must go nai nai to recharge. 

Night all. <3

Oh, and one last huggle for coffee. *huggle*


----------



## coffeebean! (May 20, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Guies, I ran out of love. I must go nai nai to recharge.
> 
> Night all. <3
> 
> Oh, and one last huggle for coffee. *huggle*



*huggle*

Imma go recharge too


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

Sorry, I had some internet problems...

Did I miss all the love?! D=


----------



## Rawburt (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sorry, I had some internet problems...
> 
> Did I miss all the love?! D=


Afraid so.


----------



## Horus (May 20, 2009)

Love?


----------



## John102 (May 20, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzJ2NKp23WU


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 20, 2009)

*gives everyone special hugs*


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *gives everyone special hugs*


=D

Wait...what do you mean by "special"? XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry.
TBT-teer secret code.


----------



## Clown Town (May 20, 2009)

no-one loves me :'(


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...please? XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't.
I'd get in trouble with our leader, MegaCryBean.


----------



## John102 (May 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd


----------



## Horus (May 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I h31p 2?


----------

